

This Algae Battery Could Power A Tesla With 200X The Charge - shijie
http://techcrunch.com/2014/05/30/this-algae-battery-could-power-a-tesla-with-200x-the-charge/

======
finkin1
Engadget mentioned this in 2009:
[http://www.engadget.com/2009/11/29/ultrathin-algae-based-
bat...](http://www.engadget.com/2009/11/29/ultrathin-algae-based-batteries-
could-charge-things-you-never-t/).

I wonder why it hasn't reached the market yet. There's gotta be a reason if
the technology is as amazing as people claim. Does anyone know what the
hangups are?

